# The Blood Of 1000 Angels



## bitemarks666 (Mar 31, 2010)

Since I have finished Andy's 300 Lost Souls I have decided to get started on my Cosmos 1000 
Cable management holes cut and interanls paint in Fiat Flame Red





Plastic side covers painted in black enamel paint




Handles painted in Fiat Flame Red




Back together again


----------



## bitemarks666 (Mar 31, 2010)

The LC gear




Rad, res and pump installed




Close up of the GTZ with the black mount




Another shot of the GTZ installed




PCI slot covers, HDD bay handles and slot cover screws painted in black enamel paint


----------



## bitemarks666 (Mar 31, 2010)

LC bled and leak tested and the rest of the hardware installed




Top panel cut out for more airflow this will be covered with mesh later




A shot of the top on




inside of the side panel after 12 hours in acetone




and i got some overclocking done today
suicide
4GHZ with the 4th core unlocked
Stable


----------



## bitemarks666 (Mar 31, 2010)

I got a couple of deliveries today
Xilence Pro red LED fans, red 5mm LEDs, metal grill and velcro




XFX XXX 5850




5850 unboxing




Close up




Inside of side panel painted


----------



## bitemarks666 (Mar 31, 2010)

A shot of the inside with LED fans, LEDs in the pump and 5850




A shot with no flash


----------



## bitemarks666 (Mar 31, 2010)

grill painted and fitted




Top fitted




And without flash


----------



## bitemarks666 (Mar 31, 2010)

XSPC RS240 rad for the bottom of the case before the GPU




EK FC-5850 box




EK FC-5850 GPU block




2 metres of Primochill gloss red coils, 4 DD fatboy barbs and an IandH killcoil


----------



## bitemarks666 (Mar 31, 2010)

IandH Stealthres has arrived. Some pics
Nice sturdy tube




all the hardware




the stealth anti-cyclone plate




the res holders




the word deluxe on the packaging is correct, the quality of the res is second to none, thanks goes to IandH for making this absolutely monumental res and Gary from sidewinders for gettng the res here so quickly


----------



## bitemarks666 (Mar 31, 2010)

A small update
naughty naked card




thats better, some clothes on




The bottom HDD bay removed, the IandH res holders installed and a shroud installed  for the rad


----------



## bitemarks666 (Mar 31, 2010)

Res and rad fitted




Res, rad and pump fitted with hoses




Loop finished




close up of the GPU block 




Dont worry I have I put cable ties on the barbs aswell now. Its filled and is bleeding


----------



## bitemarks666 (Mar 31, 2010)

im just waiting on some funds to get a window and the project title CNCed into the side panel and I should be done


----------



## bitemarks666 (Mar 31, 2010)

a few ocing results 
1050/1275 Kombuster stable




Heaven bench


----------



## bitemarks666 (Mar 31, 2010)

a little update I got some LED rope lights from this ebay seller £8.99 free delivery
here are some pics
As you can tell the cig lighter will have to  come off




First one soldered




both soldered and testing




Il get these fitted tomorrow and Im getting in touch with chilledPC on monday about CNCing the side panel


----------



## bitemarks666 (Mar 31, 2010)

lights on  room lights on




lights on room lights off


----------



## JC316 (Mar 31, 2010)

Not digging the rope lights, but everything else is out-freaking-standing.


----------



## bitemarks666 (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks they are as bright as the pics make out and once the side goes on with the acrylic it will been even more subtle


----------



## bitemarks666 (May 18, 2010)

Just a little update, i have paid for the side panel to get CNCed and will be posting it in the morning. I have decided aginst getting the project title CNCed and just going for a window, pics will be up when I get it back


----------



## DanishDevil (May 18, 2010)

I *really* like the top grill. You've got to clean up that support bar, though! I'd paint it black to contrast with the red.


----------



## bitemarks666 (May 18, 2010)

thanks Im not too bothered about the bar as you cant see it once the panel is on


----------



## bitemarks666 (May 28, 2010)

I have got my side panel back from chilledPC so here are some pics
A nice simple window




on the PC




my little helper biscuit




so all I need to do is paint the panel and get the acrylic and I should be finished


----------



## bitemarks666 (May 31, 2010)

Panel painted




panel on the computer




Im just waiting for the acrylic which I should have tomorrow


----------



## bitemarks666 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dark smoke acrylic window




Side panel on with the PC turned off




PC on I dont know what my camera is doing the lights are more subtle than they appear




The front




The finished shot




There may be a few other additions such as a fan controller and another LCed 5850 added later on but for now this is finished.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 2, 2010)

I spy Canadian monies!

nice mod work. the red looks awesome and the cable management is pretty decent as well.

edit: nevermind.. not Canadian monies.


----------



## a_ump (Jun 2, 2010)

very sexy case my friend .


----------



## bitemarks666 (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 2, 2010)

Very Nice case there bro


----------



## bitemarks666 (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 4, 2010)

You know, I've always wanted to paint a case like a car.

A nice base coat, a nicer color coat, clear coat, wax, all that jazz .
Now I need a case that isn't crap. Maybe I should go for the flake things, that'd be cool.


----------

